# Powerflex -- Eos Bushings



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Powerflex has extensive experience in automotive suspension and chassis systems and has combined these design skills with advanced polyurethane manufacturing techniques to lead to the development of a wide range of high-performance polyurethane components for your *Eos*.



*Powerflex polyurethane durometer is standardized per fitment and location.* This takes out the guess work, so when you choose the Street option, you know our design engineers have selected the optimal urethane hardness for your specific application. Many parts are also available in our Black Series for track and autocross performance—where NVH is less important.

Bushings and mounts wear at different rates making "complete-kit" bushing sets unnecessary for most buyers, so Powerflex bushings are sold per location to fit each customer's specific needs. Replacing only the weak links in your car's suspension is a great way to tighten handling without stressing the budget.

Go to our *Eos page* for the full listing of all available Powerflex components. 



Upgrade your Eos with high-performance bushings that won't cause vibration or noise and include a* Lifetime Warranty!*

NOTE: Powerflex grease is supplied with every bushing set, and they will rarely need re-lubing due to the unique grooves and knurls cast into the material to hold the lubricant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Our latest offerings for the Eos allow suspension geometry adjustment. Take a look at the full press release *HERE*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Wishbone Front Bushing Camber Adjustable features a CNC-machined stainless steel sleeve with an offset bore that can be rotated using the supplied tool, giving +/- 0.5 degrees of on-car camber adjustment. More info *HERE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front wishbone inner bushing (front) available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Wishbone Inner Bushings (Rear) available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Anti-Roll Bar Bushings available *for 22.5mm, 23.6mm, 23mm, and 24mm bars HERE* or through any of *our dealers*. Please be sure to verify the diameter of your anti-roll bar before ordering.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Lower Engine Mount Small Bushings for your EOS available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Rear Tie Bar-to-Chassis Front Bushings available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Rear Lower Spring Mount Upper bushings available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Rear Lower Spring Mount Inner bushings for the Eos are available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Rear Lower Link Outer Bushings for your Eos are available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Rear Lower Link Inner Bushings for your Eos are available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Powerflex Rear Upper Link Outer Bushings for your Eos are available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------

